# Thinking About Moving to Cape Town??



## danisavinovich (Feb 13, 2014)

I am a 14 year old girl who likes to travel around the world and hopefully live around the world. I want to start living around the world with my family by starting in Cape Town, since it is a very beautiful city and a very live able place. We plan on moving in a year or two. I have some questions about moving though:

-What is life like in Cape Town?
-Where do teenagers hang out?
-Where can I go to school?
-Where can I learn Afrikaans/Xhosa, etc.?
-How can I get used to culture shock?
-What neighborhood should my family and I live in?
-How long does the moving process take?
-Should we visit Cape Town before moving?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

danisavinovich said:


> I am a 14 year old girl who likes to travel around the world and hopefully live around the world. I want to start living around the world with my family by starting in Cape Town, since it is a very beautiful city and a very live able place. We plan on moving in a year or two. I have some questions about moving though:
> 
> -What is life like in Cape Town?
> -Where do teenagers hang out?
> ...


Hi,

You are 14 years old? The Terms and Conditions of this site you must be at least 18 to sign up and post. 

You should ask your parents to join and then post your questions for you.


----------



## danisavinovich (Feb 13, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are 14 years old? The Terms and Conditions of this site you must be at least 18 to sign up and post.
> 
> You should ask your parents to join and then post your questions for you.


I didn't know that.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah - you're a bit young!! But here are a few answers for you : 

-What is life like in Cape Town?

That one is too broad - you might have to be more specific.

-Where do teenagers hang out?

There are malls - but it's basically malls and social events and people's houses.

-Where can I go to school?

There are plenty of schools all over


-Where can I learn Afrikaans/Xhosa, etc.?

There are plenty of tutors / companies you can use.


-How can I get used to culture shock?

I moved here when I was 13. Culture shock isn't something that you can just "plan" to get used to. It takes time. Keep an open mind - it helps.


-What neighborhood should my family and I live in?

Depends on how much money you have.


-How long does the moving process take?

Depends on how you move ( What visas) etc. But shipping stuff takes 6-8 weeks.

-Should we visit Cape Town before moving?

Absolutely!

Now that being said ...... you might want to ask your parents to register and ask these questions


----------



## yoyo123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi friend,

i am not sure if you are knowing about rental , rent a place in cape town, but that's a very necessary step for you....

here are some websites will help you to find out:
pamgolding.co.za
propertygenie.co.za/south-africa 
and homes.mitula.co.za/homes/cape-town

cheers,


----------

